# Gobies and Blennies



## shie (Sep 29, 2006)

what are blennies or gobies look like? I tried the find a fish tab but they're not listed. Do you guys have a pic of it or have another name I can look under?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

shie said:


> what are blennies or gobies look like? I tried the find a fish tab but they're not listed. Do you guys have a pic of it or have another name I can look under?


Here are the pics by Marty(SilverSurfer).:wink2:
Those are Mandarin Gobies.

























Pls look under the scientific names *Gobiidae* for Gobies and *Blenniidae* for Blennies


----------



## shie (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW! Those are cool fish. Thanks, Blue


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

shie said:


> WOW! Those are cool fish. Thanks, Blue


Not me..lol..The credit should go to Marty instead.:thumbsup: He's the owner of those pics which I posted here to help you out on ideas.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Following a question you posted earlier in regards to what ype of fish to keep in your new tank I'd like you to understand where I am coming from in my response about the mandarins. (note: This response followed an earlier thread that was moved due to being off topic.)

You are not even close to being ready for a mandarin fish and I scold Blue for putting that flaming image in your head. It'll never leave until you own one. they are God's cruel joke on us reefers. They have VERY specific feeding needs. The absolute best strategy for keeping one alive is to have a year old or older mature 100g tank. These fish are specialized feeders and only eat pods (microfauna) in the tank. They can easily wipe out a population and starve to death before accepting another food item. Experienced reefers have been known to be able to keep them in a smaller tank but it is difficult and I do not advocate it.

by Gobie I meant, 










































All images were copied from public areas of Yahoo.com For further information or photo credits go to Yahoo.com and type "goby" click on images at the top of the page and cycle through the first few pages. By clicking upon the picture you can find further information regarding names, care, and credits.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

My pleasure to unlock this topic.

Leave every questions to Mike. He pretty much knows about it.:wink2: I can see the reason why I introduce him here.:thumbsup:

I will leave only one advice. Research further before considering buying any fish which you are not familiar of. If not, don't hesitate to ask more questions.

Shie, as for the database, none of the marine keepers have added infos but it's because they haven't ask Admin for the password to add more data on it.:devil: :wink2:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Blue makes me blush.


I don't know everything and I must admit I do use google and yahoo a lot. They are both great tools in your reef tool box.

I asked Blue to unlock the thread as there are hundreds of gobies and blennies available. There is no way a single paragraph and a few pictures could sum it all up. I've had experience with about 50 of them including the holy grail, blue spot jawfish.

Now in fact there are some big differences.

Gobies are not blennies nor are jawfish gobies....And on and on.

The main difference between gobie and blennies is the fused pelvic fin. This fin is used as a suction cup. This is apparent in the goby. Some shrimp and gobies will live as symbiants. Meaning that the shrimp and goby live their lives together. Generally a shrimp will maintain the dwelling area and the fish will provide food and security.

Jawfish are very similar but display an amusing character. They build tunnels in the aquarium and will protect their openings by placing your rockwork around the entrance. They search for food by scooping up piles of sand and sifting it through their gills. There is a second set of gills that are for food transport. It is very entertaining to watch as they sift sand through their gills and back to the sea floor.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Is there a difference between manderin gobys and just plain manderins


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

mandarins are considered dragonettes. They aren't technically gobies but they get called that. There are a couple of dragonettes. Psychedellic and spotted or target mandarins are the true mandarins. Other dragonettes are often referred to as scooter blennies.


----------

